# Milwaukee PACKOUT



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it's one of many different systems that do the same thing.

If you want to bring all of that stuff into every job with you, and have the access you need to get it in (all flat with no stairs) then it might work for you.

For me, I just take in the tools and material that I need for that particular job. What you do really depends on the type of work you are doing.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Only thing I see a use for That is working in apartments... but we just use a hand dolly when we do.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Only thing I see a use for That is working in apartments... but we just use a hand dolly when we do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


 I like using a tea cart for that purpose so I can load exactly what I need and use the card as a work surface.

I have found that using systems like pictured above simply mean that you're carrying way more stuff that you're going to need and most likely leaving a few things that you need in the truck. I personally believe it's better to load up for each individual job.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I see trades like trim carpenters that have very specific items they need for a task and can bug in an off of a job daily with that kind of setup.
Our trade is a bit different and for that system to work, we would need at least a dozen of those and a place to put it all.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zpelectricinc said:


> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/PACKOUT
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on this? Currently I have a different Bag/Case/Box/Organizer for cordless tools, hand tools, misc. hardware. It would be nice to have it all in one place. I also work out of a pickup truck so maybe that's why this seems more enticing.


If that bottom one was insulated, you might have something there.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use Systainers...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave, I have that same exact handtruck.

What happened? You didn't want to go for the sistainer handtruck?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like to use husky trays for my small jobs...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome [email protected]!

For working in highrises and large buildings with elevators and a lot of square footage or in a city where you may need to park a block away that is an ideal system.

These would also be the hot deal for doing work on boats in a large marina.

For residential work or service if you need to bring that much inside with you then you may want to rethink your organizational skills.

I used milkcrates and a handtruck with bungee cords to create a similar system for the type jobsites described above.

As for those that think this is just another version of the same old system type I'd say this looks way more durable than many. 

I'd bet you can stand on the Milwaukee boxes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I use Systainers...


The wall thickness on those boxes looks like they would be light to carry but I'd bet they will break if abused even slightly.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's time for your Mactip of the Day! 

Working in apartments? Try this. That there magna carte hand truck like the one in the picture above- strap an exploding garbage can to it, with bungee cords. Now you have room for everything you need for the day , including rolls of mc cable and your pouch and drills etc. Even better than expensive ''exploding garbage cans'' is the knockoff Ryobi ones sold at HD for $20 bucks in the lawn and garden tools isle, because they are ten times tougher than the racketeer's exploding garbage cans and larger as well. It works perfect I do it all the time. Nobody from the apartment will be giving you any crap about putting your rig in the elevator either. And when you leave the job, you have a rubbish bin already loaded to go out with you.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly I seriously doubt I will ever want all my tools or boxes or cordless from the same manufacturer. I have to scratch my head for example at rookies bringing in a Klein hammer for example. Klein doesn't make hammers. Or a greenlee tape measure. Seriously? Find the screwdriver that works best for you, the tape you like best, the tote that holds your tools how you like it. Etc. whenever I see someone with a bag full of all the same brand tools I know he's prolly a rookie. 

That being said, I really do like a stackable system (although myself I don't use them because of stairs or there's a gang box etc), and I must say the idea of tool bag clicking in to the top box is great. But for me to buy it, it had better be better than my occidental stronghold for me to switch. And nothing beats the stronghold!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Dave, I have that same exact handtruck.
> 
> What happened? You didn't want to go for the sistainer handtruck?


The price was too scary on the systainer hand truck.  Plus I do like the compactness of the little guy I got.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The wall thickness on those boxes looks like they would be light to carry but I'd bet they will break if abused even slightly.


They are fairly tough but I wouldn't be tossing them off a 5 foot scaffold for sure.

I look after them like I'd look after a *****cat. I wonder if that will get past the spelling police.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree that the systainer material looks flimsy, but I know they are high quality (and expensive) so I'm sure they are very durable. In the reviews I have read I never heard of someone saying they ever cracked or felt that they would crack easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> Honestly I seriously doubt I will ever want all my tools or boxes or cordless from the same manufacturer. I have to scratch my head for example at rookies bringing in a Klein hammer for example. Klein doesn't make hammers. Or a greenlee tape measure. Seriously? Find the screwdriver that works best for you, the tape you like best, the tote that holds your tools how you like it. Etc. whenever I see someone with a bag full of all the same brand tools I know he's prolly a rookie.
> 
> That being said, I really do like a stackable system (although myself I don't use them because of stairs or there's a gang box etc), and I must say the idea of tool bag clicking in to the top box is great. But for me to buy it, it had better be better than my occidental stronghold for me to switch. And nothing beats the stronghold!


When I was starting out in the trades supply houses were where you bought tools.

There were no Home Depots or other big box stores and Sears was only open when you were working so you bought tools when you were at the supply house.

So most of your tools were Klein, Ideal, Greenlee, Ridgid, or Douglas.

Yeah some guys hit up Sears for Craftsman when they had a Saturday off.


As for cordless I disagree 100%.

I have too many brands and hate it.

Not going out to work everyday even makes it harder to keep all the different batteries charged.

Unless I know exactly what tools I need tomorrow or the day after and charge batteries ahead of time.

I'd like to sell off every brand except Milwaukee and replace all the other stuff with M12 and M18 tools to have the ability to just keep two battery types charged.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd like to sell off every brand except Milwaukee and replace all the other stuff with M12 and M18 tools to have the ability to just keep two battery types charged.


That's the best thing I ever did. 

And the funny part is that the batteries last so long that I never worry about charging them either. I have chargers and an inverter in the van and I just throw one or more batteries in the charger on the ride home when they need it.

When I had the Dewalt 18V tools I spent way too much time worrying about having enough batteries charged before a job and having to charge them at the job halfway thru it, etc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I agree that the systainer material looks flimsy, but I know they are high quality (and expensive) so I'm sure they are very durable. In the reviews I have read I never heard of someone saying they ever cracked or felt that they would crack easy.


I try not to abuse the stuff I work with but apprentices and guys I've worked with don't share that quality often.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey sometimes **** just falls off ladders!? Or out the sliding door that I forgot to shut when I high tailed it outta there!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's the best thing I ever did.
> 
> And the funny part is that the batteries last so long that I never worry about charging them either. I have chargers and an inverter in the van and I just throw one or more batteries in the charger on the ride home when they need it.
> 
> When I had the Dewalt 18V tools I spent way too much time worrying about having enough batteries charged before a job and having to charge them at the job halfway thru it, etc.


I have a boatload of DeWalt 18v and 12v, keeping them charged is a PIA.

Makita 18v for the bandsaw and impact get charged when I know I have a need coming up but they stay charged so they aren't as big a deal.

I won't buy all the Milwaukee I want to until the DeWalt is gone but it's coming.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Hey sometimes **** just falls off ladders!? Or out the sliding door that I forgot to shut when I high tailed it outta there!


I did that once... Once.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I did that once... Once.


I was trying to reference the tail light warranty...but on the sly.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I wouldn't turn down the system if they kicked me down one. I'm trying to have Milwaukee sponcer me as a working man surfer! 
I like the concept but see some issues. one being the price, and try rolling the open tote stacked 4 high and not having a trail of tools behind you. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a boatload of DeWalt 18v and 12v, keeping them charged is a PIA.
> 
> Makita 18v for the bandsaw and impact get charged when I know I have a need coming up but they stay charged so they aren't as big a deal.
> 
> I won't buy all the Milwaukee I want to until the DeWalt is gone but it's coming.


I was more like you before I went into business fulltime so I bought a bunch of Dewalt chargers and just left the batteries in the chargers all the time until i needed them. I spoke with multiple people including a few at Dewalt and they all said it was good to do that, the chargers would keep them topped off.

I found the chargers for $15 on Amazon, a really good sale.

But I sold all my Dewalt tools, I made more than expected.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I was more like you before I went into business fulltime so I bought a bunch of Dewalt chargers and just left the batteries in the chargers all the time until i needed them. I spoke with multiple people including a few at Dewalt and they all said it was good to do that, the chargers would keep them topped off.
> 
> I found the chargers for $15 on Amazon, a really good sale.
> 
> But I sold all my Dewalt tools, I made more than expected.


I have to do that, gather up the stuff and match up tools with chargers and boxes. 

I have all the boxes in storage.

I was under the impression it was bad to leave the batteries in the charger for extended periods.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was under the impression it was bad to leave the batteries in the charger for extended periods.


Originally I was too. But in practice I had 3 of my best batteries that sat in chargers when not used for over 4 years and always held a good charge. I also believe that the Dewalt manual said you could leave the battery in the charger.

The Milwaukee M12 manual says this:



> •The charger will keep the battery pack fully charged
> if it is left on the charger.





> Maintenance and Storage
> Store your charger in a cool, dry place.
> As a general practice, it is best to unplug battery
> chargers and remove batteries when not in use.
> ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Originally I was too. But in practice I had 3 of my best batteries that sat in chargers when not used for over 4 years and always held a good charge. I also believe that the Dewalt manual said you could leave the battery in the charger.
> 
> The Milwaukee M12 manual says this:



:thumbsup:

Nice to learn something now and then!


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I have the Rigid version at home for all the various home & crafting tools. Fits neatly in the closet and it was easier to bring up to my third floor apartment than a metal chest of drawers would have been.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As for cordless I disagree 100%.
> 
> I have too many brands and hate it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I agree with you. Didn't mean to imply lots of diff cordless brands. Guess I more meant they have all Milwaukee hand tools because they have all Milwaukee cordless tools (or same for dewalt or whatever). Once you're in a battery ecosystem, staying in it is the most cost effective for the most part. 

Course this is coming from me, a guy who has all dewalt, yet rocks the m12 subcompact bandsaw because it's the bees knees! Dewalt really blew it on their 12v line - what a disappointment.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Originally I was too. But in practice I had 3 of my best batteries that sat in chargers when not used for over 4 years and always held a good charge. I also believe that the Dewalt manual said you could leave the battery in the charger.
> 
> The Milwaukee M12 manual says this:



I was going to say that IF you leave the batteries on the charger to keep the charger plugged in. I was told (and read) that the batteries will discharge faster if left in the charger with it unplugged.

So the "Haxter" is correct!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> I was going to say that IF you leave the batteries on the charger to keep the charger plugged in. I was told (and read) that the batteries will discharge faster if left in the charger with it unplugged.
> 
> *So the "Haxter" is correct!*


That's once today. I'm still one behind a broken clock


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> Sorry, I agree with you. Didn't mean to imply lots of diff cordless brands. Guess I more meant they have all Milwaukee hand tools because they have all Milwaukee cordless tools (or same for dewalt or whatever). Once you're in a battery ecosystem, staying in it is the most cost effective for the most part.
> 
> Course this is coming from me, a guy who has all dewalt, yet rocks the m12 subcompact bandsaw because it's the bees knees! Dewalt really blew it on their 12v line - what a disappointment.


I got the DeWalt 7.2v screwdriver when it first came out and still have it. Still running strong, they have had some good tools. 

I don't see buying matching handtools at all.

If Klein came out with cordless I'd have no interest as much as I like their handtools.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

This https://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/storage/48-22-8315 is basically a Veto Open top knock off. Cant this company come up with their own original design instead of ripping off someone elses?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> This https://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/storage/48-22-8315 is basically a Veto Open top knock off. Cant this company come up with their own original design instead of ripping off someone elses?


For $99 it really isn't a fantastic bargain either.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorta up and down on these container systems. On one hand having a way to bring/remove most of your tools from job sites daily is a convenient feature. The fact they connect together and attach to two wheel dollies is a big plus. 

On the other hand, unless you are running with a crew how much stuff do you want/need to tote into a job all the time? If they make plenty of moulded inserts for the power tools and come out with more organiser bins then it may be worth considering on a build-as-you-go basis. 

This is where the Sortimo system shines. They have a nice mix of sorting boxes that allow complete customising of the layout. The current Milwaukee and Dewalt organiser boxes are nice but the internal bins are huge for small parts. I hope they come out with a Packout version with smaller bins. Both shorter and narrower. It would be a nice addition. 

A shorter box like that would also be great for a customised organiser for rotary or oscillating tools and accessories. It has been my experience that organising those two devises is a challenge sometimes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Sorta up and down on these container systems. On one hand having a way to bring/remove most of your tools from job sites daily is a convenient feature. The fact they connect together and attach to two wheel dollies is a big plus.
> 
> On the other hand, unless you are running with a crew how much stuff do you want/need to tote into a job all the time? If they make plenty of moulded inserts for the power tools and come out with more organiser bins then it may be worth considering on a build-as-you-go basis.
> 
> ...


I don't see them as a means of having to bring everything you own into a job.

I see setting up several of the smaller boxes with various hardware/materials for different tasks.

Keeping your most commonly used tools in the base (wheeled unit) and just clipping on the box(es) you need for the job at hand.


----------

